# Received PR visa for both Canada & Australia



## SVS (May 20, 2009)

Hi,

I got through with my Canadian PR yesterday as well as I hold my Australian PR which I recieved during March. I processed my visa through Global Immigration Consultancy Services (gicsgroup(dot)com). They had been very professional all these days. My consultant advices me to take up both.

I am little confused in opting between Canada & Australia as I hold both. Advice me which is the best country to land and live. I am an Accountant with exposure to Sales & Marketing and have total 10 yrs of experience. 

My last entry date for Australia is mid of August 2009 whereas my Canadian PR is valid till December 2009.

Appreciating your valuable advice.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

This really comes down to what you like? Hot or cold?

You would have a similar income in either place, but would probably find housing and goods cheaper in Canada. The big drawback with Canada would be their severe winters.

You can take up both PRs, but you would probably lose one in about 5 yrs if you don't spend enough time in each country (PRs usually have some sort of residency requirements to keep them valid).

You should enter both countries to 'activate' your PR, after that you can decide which place you will want to keep the PR for. One way is to by a round-the-world ticket that touches both places. 

One way I decided where I would get PR was, "If I had to live in one country for the rest of my life, where would I live?"



SVS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got through with my Canadian PR yesterday as well as I hold my Australian PR which I recieved during March. I processed my visa through Global Immigration Consultancy Services (gicsgroup(dot)com). They had been very professional all these days. My consultant advices me to take up both.
> 
> ...


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi SVS, 

What are you looking for? 
What temperatures do you like?
What sort of lifestyle?
Where are you likely to get a good job (assuming that's what you're after)?
What are the people like there?

No-one can tell you what place will be better for you, but those are some of the questions I answered before I decided to move from the UK to Australia. 

Decide what you want and then see which place suits that best. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi SVS

we were considering canada too, infact last few days i had been reading a lot about it but when i realised it would go to -30 to -40, i am opting out. Have a few cousins in Canada, they ove it there but wont really admit (ego hurts) that it gets too freaking cold..

the only reason why most opt out is the winters which lasts 4-5 months. I come form India, which is 44 degree C right now and in winters it doesnt go below 2-3 degree C.. so -40 is not something my system will ever get used to..

let us know what u decide.. cheers


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Hi SVS
> 
> we were considering canada too, infact last few days i had been reading a lot about it but when i realised it would go to -30 to -40, i am opting out. Have a few cousins in Canada, they ove it there but wont really admit (ego hurts) that it gets too freaking cold..
> 
> ...


1. Canada has less tax e.g. 22% vs 35% in Aus for a salary of say $80k
2. Administration is more more mature and Infrastructure is more managed in Canada. If you see Mercer surveys of recent years, Canadian cities of Toronto and Vancover always beat Aussie cities of Melb and Sydney in quality of life rankings.
3. Canada has slightly more per capita income than Aus. This mean average human earn more money in Canada.
4. Shopping has both variety and is cheap in Canada. You won't find that variety in electronics items and that number of malls in Australia. 

5. Aus has good weather, nice beaches and lovely outback. In canada on 10% area is inhabitable rest is all snow and wilderness whereas in Australia this figure is 25%.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks for the statistics mp, but the weather is one of the main reasons why AU is more livable. -40 is not how I would expect my winter to be.. I just about manage at Delhi's 2 degree C.. anything lower than that would be too much for me to manage. for that matter for anyone who is not used to it. Winter time for me isnt about sulking at home cursing the weather everytime you plan to go out but can not because of the snow.. winter time for me is standing in the balcony, enjoying a cup of coffee, outdoors, sitting in the sun... on n forth
I love winters but in excess it would be too depressing..


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

Not all of Canada gets to -40 in the winter. 


As for where you should live I think it really all depends on you personally. I think you should validate the PRs and try both countries out. You'll never know unless you spend a little time.
(though I'm a little confused on how you got PRs if you haven't spent time in either country?).

I doubt this will make much difference but I'm a Canadian and I'm moving to Australia. I love it in Canada but due to my spouse, it makes more sense for us to be in Australia (where he's from).


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Megara:

I think he applied to both countries at roughly the same time. The Canada Immi system is also points based and the application processes are roughly the same. Even the residency requirement is the same (2 yrs residency out of 5) for both Canada and Australia.

It should be possible to keep both residencies if he did something as simple as this:

0. Validate both PRs by entering Canada and Australia once and clearing Immigration in each.
1. Then 2 yrs in Canada
2. Next 2 yrs in Australia
3. Next 3 years in any of the two countries or not in either. 

With AU you apply for a RRV every 5 yrs, I think with Canada you get a new PR card or it keeps going automatically as long as you can show your residency.

In practical terms however he will probably need to 'pick' one to stay in and give the other one up as long term it's not possible for most people to live in different countries for yrs at a time without changing jobs (quitting and getting another). It's becomes extra _fun_ when kids and spouses enter the picture, houses, mortgages, that sort of thing.

Or if really hardcore he could stay long enough in both countries in the next 8-10 yrs to get Citizenship in both. Then of course you don't ever think about visas or PR in either country anymore. 

Wonder what the tax implications would be. 



Megera said:


> Not all of Canada gets to -40 in the winter.
> 
> 
> As for where you should live I think it really all depends on you personally. I think you should validate the PRs and try both countries out. You'll never know unless you spend a little time.
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

But canada citizenship is granted if u stay 3 yrs on PR, so if he validates both, goes to canada, stays for 3 yrs, takes the citizenship and then moves to AU.. wont that make more sense? 
I might be wrong, but I have just recently started reading about Canada PR, not even 3 days  to be precise.


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Hi Megara:
> 
> I think he applied to both countries at roughly the same time. The Canada Immi system is also points based and the application processes are roughly the same. Even the residency requirement is the same (2 yrs residency out of 5) for both Canada and Australia.
> 
> ...



I haven't done a whole lot of research about getting into Canada (we gave up on having my spouse do immi here which is why we're off to Australia) but I know from numerous co-workers that it takes them YEARS to get PR...
I just figured you got temporary residency first for a period of time and then you get your PR... 

(one woman I work with has been trying for almost 10 years to get her PR... I think most of that wait time is due to her messing things up herself though)


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

PR is relatively easy for those whose skill is on their skill demand list. and my husbands skill happens to be in the list.


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

My personal view is one should settle down at one place instead of hopping here and there every 2-3 years. This affects you career and wealth both. You search new job everytime, new house, air tickets cost, kids eduction, etc...

I wonder what will somebody achieve by having two PRs, i guess it has more liablities like paying tax, reporting at some govt office at certain time, etc.. I think you should choose one and settle down and if you are bored say after 10 yrs then migrate to another one.


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> PR is relatively easy for those whose skill is on their skill demand list. and my husbands skill happens to be in the list.


Anj,
doesn't it take 4-5 years for normal skilled workers due to long queue in India. Only for IT managers (if they are apporved by Canadian Immig) it take 2 yrs..

Please confirm the timeline again, the only reason why people like me from India choose Aus PR because it is <1.5 yrs whereas for canada it was 4-5 yrs.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

mp, from what I have read/told by people, for skilled workers it takes less than one yr. I can be wrong.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

AU PR Requirement to get a new 5 yr RRV: 2 yrs resident in AU in the last 5 yrs (net 2 yrs)
CA PR Requirement: 2 yrs resident in CA in the last 5 yrs (net 2 yrs)

AU Citizenship requirement: 
lawfully resident in Australia for four years immediately before applying including:
* 12 months as a permanent resident and
* absences from Australia of no more than 12 months, including no more than ninety (90) days in the 12 months before applying.

CA Citizenship requirement: 3 yrs resident in CA of the last 4 yrs

The sequence can be 8 yrs or more depending on fulfilling both the PR requirements and Citizenship requirements. 

1. First 3 Yrs CA
2. Get CA Citizenship
3. Next 4 Yrs AU, but 2 yrs in you will need to get an AU RRV to travel outside of AU
4. Get AU Citizenship 

So minimum 7 but but practically 8 if you add in processing time AND travel outside of both countries (which in 8 yrs would add up to a few months).



anj1976 said:


> But canada citizenship is granted if u stay 3 yrs on PR, so if he validates both, goes to canada, stays for 3 yrs, takes the citizenship and then moves to AU.. wont that make more sense?
> I might be wrong, but I have just recently started reading about Canada PR, not even 3 days  to be precise.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

the benefits of both citizenship?
u basically wud have dual passport/citizenship. a relative did this recently, went to AU, got their citizenship, got an AU passport and now are back to India for good..
he is into import/export so according to him he will benefit frm AU passport and his kids can go whenever they want..


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Anj:

I've got this sort of thing already:
1. US Passport 
2. AU Passport
3. Birth Country Passport if needed (I haven't needed it as I travel on AU or US passports).

There are options for my future kids and my spouse if they ever want to live/work/settle in the USA. They already have AU.


WARNING: Make sure all countries involved (Birth Country and Naturalizing country allow plural nationality, India does not, but they do have a PIO or OCI card for Persons of Indian Origin/Overseas Citizens of India to come into India without visas). 

More info about this: Indian Nationality Law



anj1976 said:


> the benefits of both citizenship?
> u basically wud have dual passport/citizenship. a relative did this recently, went to AU, got their citizenship, got an AU passport and now are back to India for good..
> he is into import/export so according to him he will benefit frm AU passport and his kids can go whenever they want..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

that is another thing he pointed, traveling on AU passport is easier, easier to get visa on AU passport thn for Indian passport holders.. 

I guess, for long term planning, which I feel is very important, it works. It is too much of a hassle traveling, settling down for 2-4 yrs and then moving back but it is worth it i guess..


----------



## youssefazmi (Apr 6, 2013)

Dears ,

i have question regarding this issue , Is it totally legal to apply for two visas from two countries (CAD ,AU) at same time ??

Also is there any scenario could affect badly the processing of the visas ?

thanks for advice


----------



## rka123 (Aug 17, 2013)

amaslam said:


> AU PR Requirement to get a new 5 yr RRV: 2 yrs resident in AU in the last 5 yrs (net 2 yrs)
> CA PR Requirement: 2 yrs resident in CA in the last 5 yrs (net 2 yrs)
> 
> AU Citizenship requirement:
> ...



Thanks amaslam. Do both these countries allow dual citizenship?


----------

